# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Κρίση και χρηματα

## Αποστολια

Τώρα τελευταία έχω αναπτυξει μια μικρή φοβια που αφορά τα οικονομικα.δηλαδή σκεφτομαι συνεχως απαισιοδοξα για το μέλλον και ότι δεν θα έχω χρήματα για φαγητό,ενδυση και να βγάζω πέρα τις οποίες υποχρεωσεις προκυπτουν.εσείς από οικονομικα πως την παλευετε?είστε καλά η μόνο εγώ ζοριζομαι τόσο?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω ψωνιζω δυσκολα αλλα αν κατι το θελω θα το παρω

----------


## λουλούδι

Αποστολια πολυ δυσκολα και εδω. Με λιγα λεφτα να τα βγαζουμε περα με νοικια, δεη, νερο, κοινοχρηστα, τσιγαρα, σουπερμαρκετ, ιντερνετ, καρτοσυμβολαια και αλλες υποχρεωσεις!! Χεσε μεσα, παλια τσακωνομουνα καθε μερα με το αγορι μου, τωρα εχουμε μοιρασει στα μισα τα εξοδα, αλλα και παλι, το αγχος υπαρχει!! Ηθελα να παω και σε ψυχολογο, να κανω κατι για τον εαυτο μου και προεκυψαν αλλα τωρα!! :(

----------


## λουλούδι

> Τώρα τελευταία έχω αναπτυξει μια μικρή φοβια που αφορά τα οικονομικα.δηλαδή σκεφτομαι συνεχως απαισιοδοξα για το μέλλον και ότι δεν θα έχω χρήματα για φαγητό,ενδυση και να βγάζω πέρα τις οποίες υποχρεωσεις προκυπτουν.εσείς από οικονομικα πως την παλευετε?είστε καλά η μόνο εγώ ζοριζομαι τόσο?


Αποστολια αν χαλας πολλα χρηματα στα καλλυντικα, μπορεις να γραφτεις και στην avon, oriflame, κτλ, γιατι θα σου ερχονται πολυ πιο φθηνα αφου τα θες για τη δουλεια. Επιπλεον μπορεις να βγαζεις ενα εξτρα εισοδημα!!

----------


## Μαγδα

> Τώρα τελευταία έχω αναπτυξει μια μικρή φοβια που αφορά τα οικονομικα.δηλαδή σκεφτομαι συνεχως απαισιοδοξα για το μέλλον και ότι δεν θα έχω χρήματα για φαγητό,ενδυση και να βγάζω πέρα τις οποίες υποχρεωσεις προκυπτουν.εσείς από οικονομικα πως την παλευετε?είστε καλά η μόνο εγώ ζοριζομαι τόσο?


Είναι για όλους δύσκολες εποχές,εγω πχ δεν βάφομαι καθόλου γιατί έχω αλλεργία στα περισσότερα καλλυντικά και για να μαι περιποίημενη χρειάζομαι μία περιουσία.Μου προκαλεί αλλεργία μέχρι και το παιδικό σαμπουάν.Εαν απλά φροντίσω τον εαυτό μου όπως πρέπει...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολια πολυ δυσκολα και εδω. Με λιγα λεφτα να τα βγαζουμε περα με νοικια, δεη, νερο, κοινοχρηστα, τσιγαρα, σουπερμαρκετ, ιντερνετ, καρτοσυμβολαια και αλλες υποχρεωσεις!! Χεσε μεσα, παλια τσακωνομουνα καθε μερα με το αγορι μου, τωρα εχουμε μοιρασει στα μισα τα εξοδα, αλλα και παλι, το αγχος υπαρχει!! Ηθελα να παω και σε ψυχολογο, να κανω κατι για τον εαυτο μου και προεκυψαν αλλα τωρα!! :(


εσεις λουλουδι πως τα καταφερνετε?μενετε μονοι σας με το αγορι σου?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Είναι για όλους δύσκολες εποχές,εγω πχ δεν βάφομαι καθόλου γιατί έχω αλλεργία στα περισσότερα καλλυντικά και για να μαι περιποίημενη χρειάζομαι μία περιουσία.Μου προκαλεί αλλεργία μέχρι και το παιδικό σαμπουάν.Εαν απλά φροντίσω τον εαυτό μου όπως πρέπει...


απλα στεναχωριεμαι και εγω για τις εποχες μου μας κοβουν και καποιες συνηθεις που ειναι απαραιτητες.θα μου πεις να βαφτεις και να χτενιστεις δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ουτε να ντυθεις καλα αλλα πως θα νιωσουμε ομορφα με τον εαυτο μας?

----------


## λουλούδι

> εσεις λουλουδι πως τα καταφερνετε?μενετε μονοι σας με το αγορι σου?


Σου ειπα πως, πολυ δυσκολα το αγορι μου παιρνει λιγα λεφτα, το ιδιο κι εγω, συνεπως ειμαστε ολο μες στο αγχος!! Τωρα τελευταια ειχα αρχισει και εκανα οικονομια στο φαι αλλα μετα ηρθε η διαιτα και εδεσε!! Χαλασα 100 ευρω σε μια βδομαδα για φαγητο μονο!! Γιατι τα υγειινα, ειναι και ακριβα!!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σου ειπα πως, πολυ δυσκολα το αγορι μου παιρνει λιγα λεφτα, το ιδιο κι εγω, συνεπως ειμαστε ολο μες στο αγχος!! Τωρα τελευταια ειχα αρχισει και εκανα οικονομια στο φαι αλλα μετα ηρθε η διαιτα και εδεσε!! Χαλασα 100 ευρω σε μια βδομαδα για φαγητο μονο!! Γιατι τα υγειινα, ειναι και ακριβα!!


Όντως έτσι είναι λουλούδι.έχετε καποια άλλη οικονομική βοήθεια η μενετε οι δυο σας στο σπιτι?

----------


## Μαγδα

> Σου ειπα πως, πολυ δυσκολα το αγορι μου παιρνει λιγα λεφτα, το ιδιο κι εγω, συνεπως ειμαστε ολο μες στο αγχος!! Τωρα τελευταια ειχα αρχισει και εκανα οικονομια στο φαι αλλα μετα ηρθε η διαιτα και εδεσε!! Χαλασα 100 ευρω σε μια βδομαδα για φαγητο μονο!! Γιατι τα υγειινα, ειναι και ακριβα!!


Που να φας μία σαλάτα με τόνο βάλε εμείς είμαστε οικογένεια και δεν κάνουμε δίαιτα.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Όντως έτσι είναι λουλούδι.έχετε καποια άλλη οικονομική βοήθεια η μενετε οι δυο σας στο σπιτι?


Οι δυο μας, Αποστολια. Εχουμε περασει πολυ δυσκολα οικονομικα...αλλα τωρα ειμαστε καλυτερα..αμα κανω λιγη οικονομια θα τα καταφερουμε..απλα ειναι και το αλλο τωρα..δεν υπαρχουν σπιτια για νοικιασμα..ολα τα εχουν βαλει στο airbnb για να θησαυριζουν..και ετσι αν μας διωξουν απο δω θα βρουμε πολυ δυσκολα σπιτι και αν βρουμε, θα ειναι πανακριβο η σε επικινδυνη περιοχη!

----------


## λουλούδι

> Που να φας μία σαλάτα με τόνο βάλε εμείς είμαστε οικογένεια και δεν κάνουμε δίαιτα.


Ο τονος κανει 5-6 ευρω..δεν με παιρνει..ασε που η διαιτα που εκανα ειχε ποσοτητες γιατι δεν ετρωγες το πρωι πολυ και το απογευμα καθολου..και ολα ακριβα!! Και φυσικα και φθηνος να ηταν ο τονος δεν θα μπορουσα να τρωω καθε μερα τονο..

----------


## menis_64

απο οικονομικα την παλευουμε μετρια....! περα απο τα πραγματα που πληρωνουμε σταθερα οπως αυτα που ανεφερες για ρευμα, νερο κτλ... αν βλεπω οτι τα ξοδευω περιοριζω τις αγορες, τις μετακινησεις, τις αγορες ρουχων κτλ.. εχω ρουχα να παρω πανω απο εξαμηνο... αλλα γενικα τα στανταρ παγια εξοδα, που ειναι τα βασικα δεν μπορω να τα αποφυγω... και φυσικα δεν μπορω να τα περιορισω με καποιον τροπο.. οποτε κανω περικοπες απο αλλου!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Οι δυο μας, Αποστολια. Εχουμε περασει πολυ δυσκολα οικονομικα...αλλα τωρα ειμαστε καλυτερα..αμα κανω λιγη οικονομια θα τα καταφερουμε..απλα ειναι και το αλλο τωρα..δεν υπαρχουν σπιτια για νοικιασμα..ολα τα εχουν βαλει στο airbnb για να θησαυριζουν..και ετσι αν μας διωξουν απο δω θα βρουμε πολυ δυσκολα σπιτι και αν βρουμε, θα ειναι πανακριβο η σε επικινδυνη περιοχη!


Σε καταλαβαινω.εμένα με αγχωνει πολύ το θέμα ενοικιου και συγκατοικηση.ειδικά αν δεν έχετε δικός σας σπιτι είναι δυσκολα

----------


## λουλούδι

> Σε καταλαβαινω.εμένα με αγχωνει πολύ το θέμα ενοικιου και συγκατοικηση.ειδικά αν δεν έχετε δικός σας σπιτι είναι δυσκολα


Ναι, ακριβως!!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Τώρα τελευταία έχω αναπτυξει μια μικρή φοβια που αφορά τα οικονομικα.δηλαδή σκεφτομαι συνεχως απαισιοδοξα για το μέλλον και ότι δεν θα έχω χρήματα για φαγητό,ενδυση και να βγάζω πέρα τις οποίες υποχρεωσεις προκυπτουν.εσείς από οικονομικα πως την παλευετε?είστε καλά η μόνο εγώ ζοριζομαι τόσο?


 Mαλον εισαι λιγο υπερβολικη! συμφωνω οτι υπαρχει μια γενικη μικρη δυσκολια στον ελληνικο πληθυσμο, αλλα ειναι μικρη ,ο πληθυσμος οπου εχει προβλημα αρκετα μεγαλο δεν υπερβαινει τους 2 εκατομυρια πολητες, οπου βρισκωντε συνηθως στις μεγαλες ελληνικες πολεις οπως στα Δυτικα της Αθηνας και στα προαστια των Γιαννενων ,Πατρων κι λιγο στα δυτικα της Θεσαλονικης,σαλονικη οπου γενικαεχει πολυ μικρο οικονομικο προβλημα αφου η βιωμηχανιες οπου υπαρχουν στην περα περιοχη της ειναι υπερβολικα μεγαλοι αριθμικα σε αναλογια με Αθηνα αλλα κι με αλλες πολεις. Ο κοσμος που ζει στα νησια οχι μονο δεν εχει οικονομικα προβληματα αλλα μπορουμε να πουμε οτι ισσως ειναι κι καλητερα απο πριν. Ετσι λοιπον ,δεν μπορει να υπαρξη μια οργανωμενη αντιδραση του κοσμου αφου ειναι αρκετοι αυτοι οπου εχουν μεγΛΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΑΝεση - γυρο στο 1 εκατομυριο ελληνες ζουν με ευκερια απολιτη στο να αγορασουν σχεδον οτι επηθιμουν! δεν θα ξεχασω πριν 2 χρονια οπου το επαγγελμα μου ειχε να κανει με κατοικους των β.προαστειων της αθηνας! δεν θα ξεχασω την ανεση και τις απηθανες σπαταλες των παιδιων τους!
Στο θεματης ανεργιας ,εκει τα πραματα ειναι πλαστα σε μεγαλο μερος. Δεν ειναι ο αριθμος σωστος αφου πολλοι απο τους ανεργους δεν θελουν να δουλεψουν ! Εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια σε αυτο και οτι και να μου λετε το εχω δει με τα ματιαμου! υπηρξαν 2 θεσεις εργασιας σε μια αρκετα καλη εταιρεια , μου ειπαν λογο εμπιστοσυνης να τους στειλω 2 υποψηφιους για να πιασουν δουλεια! μετα απο μερες βρηκα τον ανδρα μιας φιλης μου οπου μετα απο 100 ερωτησεις ,πηγε μια μερα και μετα δεν ξανα πηγε αφου μου ειπε οτι παιρνει στον ΟΑΕΔ σχεδον 400, και αν βαλει τα εξωδα μεταφωρας του ,αν προσθεσει και τα εξωδα για καφε κι φαγητο που θα θελει στην δουλεια μου ειπε οτι για 200 ευρο δεν αξιζει ν χασει την ησυχια του! κι δυστυχως δεν ειναι ενα το παραδηγμα! Επισης στο θεμα της ανεργιας ειναι πολυ περιπλοκα τα πραματα αφου ειναι διαφορετικα απο επαγγελμα σε επαγγελμα, θελω να πω οτι για παραδηγμα στην θεση της γραματεας σε εταιρεια Α.Ε. ειναι μεγαλη η ανεργια! ισως και 50/100 ενω σε επαγγελματα οπως ο οδηγος η ανεργια μπορει και να μην υπαρχει καθολου! 
Οσον αφορα το δικο σου παραδηγμα νομιζω οτι εαν κατσετε και βαλετε τα πραματα κατω θα βρειτε μια καλη λυση, διοτις εαν εργαζεστε και οι δυο σας ,και εαν βρειτε μια πιο φτινη κατοικια τωτες θα ειστε πολυ καλητερα!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Mαλον εισαι λιγο υπερβολικη! συμφωνω οτι υπαρχει μια γενικη μικρη δυσκολια στον ελληνικο πληθυσμο, αλλα ειναι μικρη ,ο πληθυσμος οπου εχει προβλημα αρκετα μεγαλο δεν υπερβαινει τους 2 εκατομυρια πολητες, οπου βρισκωντε συνηθως στις μεγαλες ελληνικες πολεις οπως στα Δυτικα της Αθηνας και στα προαστια των Γιαννενων ,Πατρων κι λιγο στα δυτικα της Θεσαλονικης,σαλονικη οπου γενικαεχει πολυ μικρο οικονομικο προβλημα αφου η βιωμηχανιες οπου υπαρχουν στην περα περιοχη της ειναι υπερβολικα μεγαλοι αριθμικα σε αναλογια με Αθηνα αλλα κι με αλλες πολεις. Ο κοσμος που ζει στα νησια οχι μονο δεν εχει οικονομικα προβληματα αλλα μπορουμε να πουμε οτι ισσως ειναι κι καλητερα απο πριν. Ετσι λοιπον ,δεν μπορει να υπαρξη μια οργανωμενη αντιδραση του κοσμου αφου ειναι αρκετοι αυτοι οπου εχουν μεγΛΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΑΝεση - γυρο στο 1 εκατομυριο ελληνες ζουν με ευκερια απολιτη στο να αγορασουν σχεδον οτι επηθιμουν! δεν θα ξεχασω πριν 2 χρονια οπου το επαγγελμα μου ειχε να κανει με κατοικους των β.προαστειων της αθηνας! δεν θα ξεχασω την ανεση και τις απηθανες σπαταλες των παιδιων τους!
> Στο θεματης ανεργιας ,εκει τα πραματα ειναι πλαστα σε μεγαλο μερος. Δεν ειναι ο αριθμος σωστος αφου πολλοι απο τους ανεργους δεν θελουν να δουλεψουν ! Εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια σε αυτο και οτι και να μου λετε το εχω δει με τα ματιαμου! υπηρξαν 2 θεσεις εργασιας σε μια αρκετα καλη εταιρεια , μου ειπαν λογο εμπιστοσυνης να τους στειλω 2 υποψηφιους για να πιασουν δουλεια! μετα απο μερες βρηκα τον ανδρα μιας φιλης μου οπου μετα απο 100 ερωτησεις ,πηγε μια μερα και μετα δεν ξανα πηγε αφου μου ειπε οτι παιρνει στον ΟΑΕΔ σχεδον 400, και αν βαλει τα εξωδα μεταφωρας του ,αν προσθεσει και τα εξωδα για καφε κι φαγητο που θα θελει στην δουλεια μου ειπε οτι για 200 ευρο δεν αξιζει ν χασει την ησυχια του! κι δυστυχως δεν ειναι ενα το παραδηγμα! Επισης στο θεμα της ανεργιας ειναι πολυ περιπλοκα τα πραματα αφου ειναι διαφορετικα απο επαγγελμα σε επαγγελμα, θελω να πω οτι για παραδηγμα στην θεση της γραματεας σε εταιρεια Α.Ε. ειναι μεγαλη η ανεργια! ισως και 50/100 ενω σε επαγγελματα οπως ο οδηγος η ανεργια μπορει και να μην υπαρχει καθολου! 
> Οσον αφορα το δικο σου παραδηγμα νομιζω οτι εαν κατσετε και βαλετε τα πραματα κατω θα βρειτε μια καλη λυση, διοτις εαν εργαζεστε και οι δυο σας ,και εαν βρειτε μια πιο φτινη κατοικια τωτες θα ειστε πολυ καλητερα!


Αυτές τις θεωριες που ξέρεις εσύ εγώ δεν τις γνωριζω.θα σου μιλήσω με πραγματικά γεγονοτα γιατί δουλεύω σε λογιστικο γραφείο και ξέρω πως έχουν τα πράγματα.οι μισοί που δίνουν τώρα είναι τρισαθλιοι.όταν ο άλλος δουλεύει 8 ώρες και περνει 490 και επιπλεον αν μένει σε επαρχια έχει και το κόστος δηλαδή ένα ποσό των 100 ευρώ και βάλε είναι σε καυσιμα γιατί να πάει ο άλλος να δουλέψει και να μην κάτσεις σπίτι του να περνει το επίδομα που δίνουν ανευε εξοδων?το κράτος και οι νόμοι μας κάνουν τεμπεληδες και οι συνθηκες μας αναγκάζουν να μην αναζηταμε δουλειά δυστυχώς

----------


## giorgos panou

η ζωη στην επαρχια ειναι αντικειμενικοτατα πιο φτινη! θες πολυ λιγοτερα εξωδ να ζησεις σε ενα χωριο απο το να ζεις σε μια πολη -εαν βεβαια ειναι και η δουλεια σου εκει -,ειδικα για οσους ειναι γεννημα θρεμα και εχουν και συγγενεις στο χωριο τα πραματα ειναι πολυ καλα σε σχεση με εμας οπου εχουμε γεννηθει στην Αθηνα και που ολο μας το σοι ειναι εδω, που δεν εχουμε κανενα χωριουδακι για να παρουμε τις φτηνες ντοματες! η να παρουμε τα ομορφ επηδοματα που περνουν οι αγρωτικες περιοχες! εμεις, εδω, που ειμαστε γεννημα θρεμα Αθηναιοι ,προσωπικα στην οικγενεια μου δεν εχουμε ουτε εναν δημοσιο υπαλληλο αφου ανηκουμε στους χαμενους του εμφυλιου - τα πραματα ηταν και ειναι δυσκολα, αφου και δεν μπορουμε να φωροδιαφυγουμε και δεν εχουμε καμια απαλλαγη! Ετσι λοιπον εχουμε μαθει απο μικρα οτι τα πραματα δεν θα ειναι ροδινα και οτι για να ζησουμε θα πρεπει να βρουμε τροπους να κερδιζουμε χρηματα! 
Οσο για την ανεργια, απο την μια πλευρα ειναι πολυ αδικο να εχει φαει καποιος τα νεανικα του χρονια σε καποια επιστημη, να εχει ωρες ατελιοτες φαει πανω απο τα βιβλια,να εχουν χαλασει λεφτα οι γονεις του να σπουδασει και ξαφνικα, σημερα να του λενε τραβα δουλεψε ντελιβερι! αυτο δυστυχως συμβαινει για 2 λογους ,πρωτα απο ολα διοτις το κρατος δεν εχει μια σωστη επαγγελματικη στατιστικη καταρτηση οπως γινετε σε αλλα κρατοι, ετσι ωστε να κατευθηνει τους νεους σε επαγγελματα οπου εχουν ζητησει και οχι να γινουν ολοι δικηγοροι! Δευτερον φταιει η ελληνιδα μανα οπου εχει αποθυμενα απο την δικη της νιοτη και στελνει με το ζωρι το παιδι της να γινει γιατρος, η δικηγορος! , επειδη αυτη δεν εμαθε γραμματα και επειδη ζει για την κοινωνικη αναγνωρηση αφου και η ιδια αυτη μανα θα κουτσομπολευσει το παιδι της γειτονησας εαν δεν σπουδασει!

----------


## Αποστολια

Η ζωή στην επαρχία είναι πάρα πολύ πιο δυσκολη από ότι στην πόλη.δεν υπαρχει καμια δουλειά στα χωριά για τους νέους και αναγκαστικα φευγουν προς τις πολεις.εσύ λες αν ήταν καλύτερα στα χωριά θα πηγαιναν όλοι στις πολεις η στο εξωτερικό?

----------


## giorgos panou

> Η ζωή στην επαρχία είναι πάρα πολύ πιο δυσκολη από ότι στην πόλη.δεν υπαρχει καμια δουλειά στα χωριά για τους νέους και αναγκαστικα φευγουν προς τις πολεις.εσύ λες αν ήταν καλύτερα στα χωριά θα πηγαιναν όλοι στις πολεις η στο εξωτερικό?


 Ομως οι δηχτες ανεργιας σε διαψευδουν, δειχνωντας το μεγαλητερο ανενεργο πληθυσμο στην δυτικη Αθηνα!. Στην επαρχια -αναφερομαι σε οσους ειναι γεννημα θρεμα και εχουν οικογενεια και συγγενεις εκει - εκει λοιπον ειτε θα υπαρχουν χοραφια που καλληεργουντε απο τους γονεις του νεου ,αρα θα παρει μια στρομενη δουλεια κι η δικη του "μαγκια" θα ειναι να ψαξει κι να βρει νεους τεχνολογηκα τροπους καλληεργιας οπου θα του αποδωσουν καλητερο κερδος και εναν νεο τροπο αλλα κι νεο ειδος καλληεργιας, αυτο συμβαινει ειδη στην επαρχια της Γαλλιας, Ολλανδιας κι αλλα μεροι της ευρωπης με αγροτικη βιομηχανεια, η χωρα μας λογο του οτι ειναι πολυ πισω σε αυτον τον τομεα εχει μεγαλες ευκερειες εκμεταλευσεις απο τα νεα παιδια οπου υπαρχουν λαμπρα παραδηγματα με νεα παιδια οπου πηγαν σπουδασαν γεωπονικη κι επεστρεψαν στα χωραφια τους με νεα μυαλα κι με την βοηθεια των γονιων τους εκαναν πολυ μεγαλες και κερδοφορες αλλαγες! 
Ο λογος που πολλοι νεοι φευγουν ειναι τα αποθυμενα της ελληνιδας μανας οπου θελει το παιδι της να κανει κατις αλλο, ενας αλλος λογος ειναι οτι στα χωρια επικρατει μεγαλη ατονια και εληψει πολητιστικων δρομενων με αποτελλεσμα να ζητον ολοι τις συγγηνησεις των μεγαλων κεντρων. Οταν καποιος ειναι νεος ειναι φυσιολογηκο να θελει να βρεθει σε μερος με πολυ κοσμο, με αλλα νεα παιδια , να διασκεδασει και να περναει καλα! σε αντιθεση με το χωριο του οπου λογικα δεν θα εχει τα αμετρητα κλαμπ, δεν θα εχει τις πολλες επυλογες στην διασκεδαση, τα πολυσηχναστα μεροι με πληθωρα κορτητσιων η αγοριων, ενας μεγαλος λογος επισης ειναι τα πολυμεσα , τα μουλντιμιντια ,το ιντερνετ και η τηλωραση! οπου περναει εναν τροπο ζωης, ενα λαιφσταιλ που θελει σονι κι καλα τον συγχρωνο νεο, για να ειναι μοντερνος και αρεστος να ζει στην πολη! οπου πρεπει να μηλαει χωρις τους ιδιοματησμους του χωριου του, εχουν κανει τα νεα παιδια να ντρεποντε για την προφορα που εχουν στο χωριο οι γονεις τους! αντι να ειναι υπερηφανα για την διαφορετικωτητα τους!,βλεπεις το νεο λαιφσταιλ θελει να δουλευεις σε γραφειο, να μπορεις να φορας τα ατσαλακοτα ρουχα σου, να εχεις συνεχως ιντερνετ! διοτις χωρις ιντερνετ πως θα σε βορβαδιζουν με διαφημησεις????? καταφεραν να κανουν τα παιδια απο την αγροτια να ντρεποντε για την εμφανηση τους! προσωπικα θα ειμουν υπερηφανος εαν ειμουν απο ενα χωριουδακι! και οχι να θελω να φυγω επειδη δεν ειναι ομορφο το λαιφσταιλ!! αυτοι ειναι οι λογοι κατα την αποψη μου! δεν διαφωνω οτι υπαρχουν πολλες οικογενειες με οικονομικα και επαγγελματικα προβληματα στην επαρχια, ομως τα νουμερα δεν δικαιωλογουν την τοσο μεγαλη μετακομηση .

----------


## Delmember031219

Φυσικά και τα νούμερα της ανεργίας είναι πλασματικά. Αφού με 2μηνα, 5μηνα, 8μηνα, voucher και λοιπά τερτίπια μειώνουν τα ποσοστά. Εκτός και αν κάποιος που δούλεψε 5μηνο είναι εργαζόμενος. Για να μην αναφέρω και τις περιπτώσεις που παίρνουν άτομα μέχρι να γίνει η δουλειά τους και μετά τους απολύουν. Και ως δια μαγείας αυτός που ήταν μακροχρόνια άνεργος είναι απλά άνεργος και για ένα μήνα ήταν και εργαζόμενος. Αυτό που το πας. Και ένα σωρό άλλα. Θεωρίες και κόλπα που αναπτύχθηκαν από ανθρώπους που προσπαθούν να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα και να πουν "να εμείς μειώσαμε την ανεργία 1% ΕΜΕΙΣ". Και για αυτούς που σπαταλούνε, καλά κάνουν, δεν τα έκλεψαν. Το θέμα είναι να μην υποφέρει κανένας και όχι να υποφέρουν όλοι.

----------


## KARMA

Αν είχα την δυνατότητα να έπαιρνα στεγαστικό δάνειο μισό εκατομμύριο θα εχτιζα μια καλύβα 150 τετραγωνικά θα το παρουσίαζα σαν βίλα θα μου έμεναν 400 χιλιάρικα στην άκρη θα ζούσα την ζωή μου και μετά στα γεράματα ας με βάζαν και φυλακή αυτοί που δεν έχουν κολλήσει ούτε ένα ένσημο στην ζωή τους και αποφασίζουν για εμάς. 

Εστάλη από RNE-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giorgos panou

> Φυσικά και τα νούμερα της ανεργίας είναι πλασματικά. Αφού με 2μηνα, 5μηνα, 8μηνα, voucher και λοιπά τερτίπια μειώνουν τα ποσοστά. Εκτός και αν κάποιος που δούλεψε 5μηνο είναι εργαζόμενος. Για να μην αναφέρω και τις περιπτώσεις που παίρνουν άτομα μέχρι να γίνει η δουλειά τους και μετά τους απολύουν. Και ως δια μαγείας αυτός που ήταν μακροχρόνια άνεργος είναι απλά άνεργος και για ένα μήνα ήταν και εργαζόμενος. Αυτό που το πας. Και ένα σωρό άλλα. Θεωρίες και κόλπα που αναπτύχθηκαν από ανθρώπους που προσπαθούν να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα και να πουν "να εμείς μειώσαμε την ανεργία 1% ΕΜΕΙΣ". Και για αυτούς που σπαταλούνε, καλά κάνουν, δεν τα έκλεψαν. Το θέμα είναι να μην υποφέρει κανένας και όχι να υποφέρουν όλοι.


 το τελευταιο που γραφεις ειναι το ηδανικο! ομως το "ολοι" προηποθετει μαζικους και συλλογικους αγωνες, οχι καθησιο κι την παρτυ του ο καθε ενας μας,ομως το σημερα κυριευετε απο την απολυτα προσωπικη επυτιχια του καθε ενος μας κι δεν δινει δεκαρα τσακιστη ια τον διπλανο του! εθελοτυφλωντας στο γεγονος οτι με αυτον τον τροπο η καταντια του διπλανου σου θα γινει και δικη σου οσων δεν αντιδρας οταν την εχει αυτος! Ομως σε αυτον τον τοπο, οπου το βισμα κυριευει, και οπου ζουμε σε μικρα φεουδα η οικογενειες εχουν γινει το αναλογο του σωματειου, αντι να αγωνιζομαστε ολοι μας για τον εργατικο μας συλογικο χορο ανταυτου αγωνιζομαστε για της οικογενειας μας με την ευρει εννοια επητιχια! δλδη να βρει μια καλη δουλεια η αδελφη μου, ο ξαδερφος μου, ο γιος μου, το ανηψι μου, η θεια μου, για να αποκτησει μια καλη συνατξη ο πατερας μου !για να εχει ενα καλο δανειο ο θειος μου!κι οταν βρεθει ο εξυπνος πολητικος να ανταλαξει αυτα με τους ψηφους της οικογενειας μου τωτες συσομοι ολοι θα παμε οικογενειακος να ψηφισουμε ΑΥΤΟΝ!!
Εαν δεν αλλαξουμε μυαλα! εαν δεν καταλαβουμε οτι η δικη μας η ευημερια εξαρτατε απο τον αγωνα που δεινουν σε καποιο μακρινο σωματειο καποιοι εργαζωμενοι τωτες θα ερθει κι σε εμας η δυσκολη στιγμη και κανενας δεν θα μας στηριξει!! 
Απο την αλλη οι αγωνες και οι απετησεις των εργαζωμενων θα πρεπει να ειναι λογικοι, θα πρεπει να εχουν βαση στην πραγματηκοτιτα της εποχης μας και να μην ειναι υπερβολικοι αλλα ουτες και να πηγαινουμε με την λογικη του παζαριου! =θελω 100ευρω αυξηση θα ζητησω 150 για να το ριξω στα 100- αυτα πρεπει να παψουν!!

----------


## Delmember031219

Ο ίδιος εργαζόμενος όμως που κρατάει το πανό σε 15 χρόνια θα βρεθεί με βίλες, πάμπλουτος (παραδείγματα υπάρχουν). Και ο διπλανός του στην ανέχεια. Γιατί πράγμα μιλάμε οπότε. Δεν διαφωνώ με το σκεπτικό σου αλλά εφαρμογή δεν βρίσκει. Και πλέον έχω πάψει να πιστεύω σε τέτοιου είδους παραμύθια εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Και οι αγώνες πους λες αφορούν τον οποιοδήποτε και όχι μόνο αυτούς που έχουν την ταμπέλα του αγωνιστή. Και αυτός που δουλεύει και προσπαθεί να ζήσει τον εαυτό του και την οικογένεια του αγωνίζεται είτε είναι γιατρός και δικηγόρος είτε ανειδίκευτος εργάτης και ας μην φόρεσε ποτέ τα σύμβολα του αγώνα.

----------


## giorgos panou

Οτι δικαιωμα εχουμε σημερα σαν εργαζομενοι εαν κατσεις και το παρατηρησεις εχει κερδηθει μεσω συλλογικων αγονων απο ανθρωπους που εβαλαν στην θυσια το δικο τους καλο για το καλο των μελοντικων εργαζομενων, εαν δεις κανενα προνομιο δεν χαρησθει στο εργατικο κοσμο παραμονο μεσα απο αιμα ,μεσα απο μακροχρονιες απεργιες εγινε αποκτημα! Εαν σκεφτονταν τον εαυτο τους και τις οικογενειες τους μοναχα , θα επερναν τα δωρακια των αφεντικων , τωτες, κι θα πουλαγαν τον αγωνα προς οφελος τους ,αφου τα λεφτα που θα τους "λαδωναν" οι εργωδοτες θα ηταν αρκετα,ομως ηπυρξαν ανθρωποι με ηθικες αρχες, με ενδιαφερον για τον συνανθρωπο τους, υπηρξαν αγωνηστες που θυσιασαν ακομα και τα παιδια τους για την ιδεα ,για το οραμα ενο καλητερου κοσμου! και πολλες φορες το καταφεραν αυτο. Εαν παρατηρησετε την ιστορια θα ανατριχιασετε και ταυτοσρωνα θλυψη θα σας πιασει βλεπωντας οτι ακομα και πραματα λογικα επρεπε να χυθει αιμα, να περασουν πολλα χρονια για να γινουν πραγματικοτητα.
Αυτο μας δειχνει οτι ανεκαθεν στην ανθρωπινη ιστορια εγιαν μικρες η μεγαλες επαναστασεις, εγιναν εξεγερσεις οπου πολλες φορες ηταν χαμενες αλλα μεσα απο το παθος για μια καλητερη ζωη εγιναν τελικα απο ονειρα πραγματικοτητα!
Δυστυχως ομως, η ανθρωπινη απληστια ειναι πολυ δυνατη κι δεν θα παψει πωτες! ετσι λοιπον με τα χρονια υπηρξαν ανθρωποι οπου εκμεταλευτηκαν τις θεσεις τους, οπως διαφοροι συνδηκαληστες οπου εκμεταλευομενοι τα ανθρωπινα ειδανικα μετετρεψαν αυτες τις ιερες θεσεις και αυτους τους τοσο σημαντικους θεσμους οπως την θεση ενος συνδηκαλιστη την μετετρεψαν σε εργαλειο πιεσης προς οφελος δικο τους η οφελος καποιας ομαδουλας συμφεροντων, μεσα απο τις θεσεις τους και απ αυτα που πρεσβευβαν κερδησαν θεσεις βουλευτων,υπουργων, μεσα απο ψευτο αγωνες και βγαζωντας τον κοσμο στους δρομους κοροδεψαν ολοκληρη την χωρα, η καταφεραν να εκμεταλευτουν τις συνθηκες ετσι οπου στο μελον απηδηχτηκε οτι ηταν λαθος ! αυτο εφερε την κοινωνια στην σημερινη γνωμη για τον συνδηκαλισμο ,να τον θεωρει κακο πραμα, να νομιζει οτι ειναι περιτος και οτι δεν προσφερει τυποτα! αυτη η γνωμη ειναι το καλητερο δωρο προς τους δυναστες του απλου κοσμου! ειναι οτι καλητερο θα μπορουσαν να φανταστουν , ειναι οτι καλητερο δεν μπορεσαν να καταφερουν μεσα απο την βια, μεσα απο το αιμα! καταφεραν λοιπον μερικες εκαντονταδες χιλιαδες οικογενειες σε ολη την Ευρωπη να γινει το δικο τους!!

----------


## Delmember031219

Αυτά που λες τα ξέρω. Δεν διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες.

(αλλά χαλάσαμε το θέμα τώρα)

----------


## giorgos panou

το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ κριμα κι μεγαλη αδικια μια νεα κοπελα οπως η θεματοθετρια να δυσκολευετε να εχει τα βασικα ενος πολιτη σε δυτικη χωρα! ειναι ενα δειγμα του ποσο πισω πηγαμε! αυτα που στην ευρωπη θεωρουντε δεδομενα σε εμας εχουν γινει κατις σαν πολητελεια!
Απλα επειδη στην Ελλαδα θεωρειτε λογικο , φυσηκο το να ζει καποιος με τους γονεις του το να ζει , λοιπον μονος του το βλεπουμε ως υπερβολη! 
Επισης δειχνει και ποσο χαλια ειναι η χωρα μας, προσωπικα πριν 10-13 χρονια μπορουσα με το δικο μου μισθο να ζω μονος μου ,να ζω κι μια κοπελα μαζι μου, δλδη τα του σουπερ μαρκετ για 2,να εχω ταυτοχρωνος την ανεση να ψωνιζω ρουχαλακια, να συντηρω ενα αμαξι 2,000κ.εκ. κι να μπορω να βγαινω κι εξω γι φαγητο η για ποτακι! 
σημερα ομως, αυτο δεν το μπορω, κι εχω κι χρεως στο κρατος.

----------


## Αποστολια

> το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ κριμα κι μεγαλη αδικια μια νεα κοπελα οπως η θεματοθετρια να δυσκολευετε να εχει τα βασικα ενος πολιτη σε δυτικη χωρα! ειναι ενα δειγμα του ποσο πισω πηγαμε! αυτα που στην ευρωπη θεωρουντε δεδομενα σε εμας εχουν γινει κατις σαν πολητελεια!
> Απλα επειδη στην Ελλαδα θεωρειτε λογικο , φυσηκο το να ζει καποιος με τους γονεις του το να ζει , λοιπον μονος του το βλεπουμε ως υπερβολη! 
> Επισης δειχνει και ποσο χαλια ειναι η χωρα μας, προσωπικα πριν 10-13 χρονια μπορουσα με το δικο μου μισθο να ζω μονος μου ,να ζω κι μια κοπελα μαζι μου, δλδη τα του σουπερ μαρκετ για 2,να εχω ταυτοχρωνος την ανεση να ψωνιζω ρουχαλακια, να συντηρω ενα αμαξι 2,000κ.εκ. κι να μπορω να βγαινω κι εξω γι φαγητο η για ποτακι! 
> σημερα ομως, αυτο δεν το μπορω, κι εχω κι χρεως στο κρατος.


Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες.πριν 10-13 χρονια ημουν πολυ μικρη και δεν γνωριζω πως ηταν τα πραγματα για τους εργαζομενους.αλλα θυμαμαι που δεν μας ελειπε τιποτα.τωρα δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να μεινουμε μονοι ουτε να κανουν οικογενεια οποιοι θελουν.γιατι γνωριζω οτι λογω τις κρισεις και τωβ ευθυνων ερχονται συγκρουσεις και εχουν διαλυθει πολλες οικογενειες.

----------


## Xfactor

> Τώρα τελευταία έχω αναπτυξει μια μικρή φοβια που αφορά τα οικονομικα.δηλαδή σκεφτομαι συνεχως απαισιοδοξα για το μέλλον και ότι δεν θα έχω χρήματα για φαγητό,ενδυση και να βγάζω πέρα τις οποίες υποχρεωσεις προκυπτουν.εσείς από οικονομικα πως την παλευετε?είστε καλά η μόνο εγώ ζοριζομαι τόσο?


δουλεια εχεις?
εγω μια χαρα ειμαι δεν δουλευω ακομα.συντομα ομως θα μπω και εγω στην εργασια.

----------


## Αποστολια

Δουλεύω 9χρονια στην ίδια δουλειά.δουλεύω πέντε ώρες. Τα χρήματα είναι λιγα αλλά καλά για πέντε ώρες. Απλά επειδή έχω έξοδα μετακινήσης με το αυτοκίνητο δυσκολευομαι πολύ οικονομικά

----------


## giorgos panou

Αν καταλαβα καλα εισαι νεα κοπελα, αληθεια εχεις καποια ειδικοτητα πανω σε επαγγελματικο τομεα? εαν ναι καλο θα ειναι να ασχοληθεις αποκληστικα με αυτο κι να μην σε απασχολει το αν θα ειναι καλες οι συνθηκες εργασιας, να το βλεπεις ως επενδηση για το μελον σου. Μπορεις να βρησκεις δουλειες απο δω κι εκει με καλα λεφτα κι καλο περιβαλον αλλα δεν θα αποκτησεις πωτες μια συγκεκριμενη εξικιδηκευση ωστε να εισαι ζητησημη υστερα σε δουλεια αλλα κι να δουλευεις πανω σε κατις που θα ξερεις κι θα προτημας.
Απο την αλλη , ειναι κριμας να ακους νεα παιδια να ειναι απογοητευμενα, διοτις ειναι κοντρα στην φυση! οπου θελει συνηθως τα νεα παιδια να ειναι αρκετα αισιοδοξα λογο ηλικιας, να μην φοβουντε και να επιδιοκουν το καλητερο παντα! 
Εδω δεν μπορουμε να μην δουμε το φταιξιμο των προηγουμενων γενιων σε βαρος των νεοτερων,ειναι τεραστιο το κακο που εκαναν εαν το δουμε με απλη λογικη , και μονο το οτι χρεωσαν στην νεα γενια τοσο μεγαλα ποσο αρκει,δλδη οι μισθοι και οι συνταξεις που επερναν τοσα χρονια τις επερναν βαζωντας φεση τις νεες γενιες. Ειναι πολυ κριμα να βλεπεις νεα παιδια των 20-25 κι να εχουν ονειρα πολυ φτωχα σε σχεση ακομα και με την δικη μου ηλικια, θυμαμαι οταν ειμουν 20-25 δεν ειχαμε τετοια προβληματα, επιανες μια δουλεια κι μπορουσες ευκολα να παρεχεις στον εαυτο σου αλλα και στη κοπελα σου αυτα που ηθελες!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν καταλαβα καλα εισαι νεα κοπελα, αληθεια εχεις καποια ειδικοτητα πανω σε επαγγελματικο τομεα? εαν ναι καλο θα ειναι να ασχοληθεις αποκληστικα με αυτο κι να μην σε απασχολει το αν θα ειναι καλες οι συνθηκες εργασιας, να το βλεπεις ως επενδηση για το μελον σου. Μπορεις να βρησκεις δουλειες απο δω κι εκει με καλα λεφτα κι καλο περιβαλον αλλα δεν θα αποκτησεις πωτες μια συγκεκριμενη εξικιδηκευση ωστε να εισαι ζητησημη υστερα σε δουλεια αλλα κι να δουλευεις πανω σε κατις που θα ξερεις κι θα προτημας.
> Απο την αλλη , ειναι κριμας να ακους νεα παιδια να ειναι απογοητευμενα, διοτις ειναι κοντρα στην φυση! οπου θελει συνηθως τα νεα παιδια να ειναι αρκετα αισιοδοξα λογο ηλικιας, να μην φοβουντε και να επιδιοκουν το καλητερο παντα! 
> Εδω δεν μπορουμε να μην δουμε το φταιξιμο των προηγουμενων γενιων σε βαρος των νεοτερων,ειναι τεραστιο το κακο που εκαναν εαν το δουμε με απλη λογικη , και μονο το οτι χρεωσαν στην νεα γενια τοσο μεγαλα ποσο αρκει,δλδη οι μισθοι και οι συνταξεις που επερναν τοσα χρονια τις επερναν βαζωντας φεση τις νεες γενιες. Ειναι πολυ κριμα να βλεπεις νεα παιδια των 20-25 κι να εχουν ονειρα πολυ φτωχα σε σχεση ακομα και με την δικη μου ηλικια, θυμαμαι οταν ειμουν 20-25 δεν ειχαμε τετοια προβληματα, επιανες μια δουλεια κι μπορουσες ευκολα να παρεχεις στον εαυτο σου αλλα και στη κοπελα σου αυτα που ηθελες!


Δεν είμαι και τόσο νέα. Είμαι 31.εδώ και 9 με δέκα χρόνια δουλευω σε ένα αντικείμενο συγκεκρίμενο στο οποίο έχω σπουδάσει.αλλά δυστυχως ο μισθός δεν φτανει για να ζήσω ανεξάρτητη από τους γονεις η απο κάποιο συντροφο.αισθάνομαι και είναι πραγματικοτητα δηλαδή ότι μόνη μου δεν μπορώ να ορθοποδησω.παντα θα στηριζομαι σε κάποιον άλλον.αυτό θα πει Ελλάδα 2019

----------


## giorgos panou

Μην το λες αυτο!!! ακομα κι να ειναι αληθεια!! εσυ θα πρεπει να μην συμβηβαζεσαι μαζι του , να το πολεμας! ειναι πολλοι οι λογοι που πρεπει να το πολεμας, ειτε διοτις οταν θα αλλαξουν τα πραματα -διοτις η κριση καπωτες θα φυγει - εσυ θα πρεπει να μην εχεις συμβηβαστει με το παρον της κρισης, διοτις θα δυσκολευτεις να πας εμπρος .Αλλος λογος ειναι οτι η κριση που ζουμε δεν ειναι γενικευμενη σε ολους τους τομεις της παραγωγικοτητας αλλα και της εργασιας,θελω να πω οτι υπαρχουν πολλες ευκεριες ,υπαρχουν επαγγελματα που γνωριζουν ανθηση παρα την κριση, λογο της παγκοσμιοποιησης οι εργοδοσιες δεν ειναι παντωτες συνδεδεμενες με τα δεδωμενα της καθε χωρας,ετσι μπορει να βρεις εργοδωτη που να πληρωνει πολυ καλα κι μες στην κριση.
Αν θες πες το επαγγελμα και την ειδικωτητα που κανεις . Δεν εχουμε μεγαλη διαφορα, γυρο στα 7 χρονια, αλλα ειδες! η δικη μου η ηλικια προλαβε τις καλες εποχες προ μνημονιων! ποσο αδικια υπηρξε τελικα, και ποσο ατυχια, για λιγα χρονια υπηρξαν ανθρωποι δλδη οπου εχουν τελειως διαφορετικη εικονα ο ενας απο τον αλλον.
Οσο για την διαβιωση σου, το να ζεις οπως λες ανεξαρτητη δυστυχως ειναι καπως δυσκολο, απο την αλλη ειναι ευκερια κι μια καλη δικαιολογια το να επισπευσης την συγκατικιση σου με το αγορι σου!! ειναι πιο ευκολο να το πεις στους γονεις σου! αλλα κι σε αυτον!! ειδες!! το πως καμια φορα ενα προβλημα που μας κανει την ζωη δυσκολη το ιδιο προβλημα εαν το αναστρεψουμε μπορουμε να επιφελιθουμε κατις απο αυτο?

----------


## Xfactor

> Δουλεύω 9χρονια στην ίδια δουλειά.δουλεύω πέντε ώρες. Τα χρήματα είναι λιγα αλλά καλά για πέντε ώρες. Απλά επειδή έχω έξοδα μετακινήσης με το αυτοκίνητο δυσκολευομαι πολύ οικονομικά


Κοιτα εαν μενεις σε μεγαλη πολη ισως θα επρεπε να ψαξεις για δουλεια 8ωρο η να πεις στο αφεντικο σου να σου βαλει περισσοτερες ωρες.γιατι κακα τα ψεματα καποια στιγμη θα χρειαστεις παραπανω λεφτα,οταν θα θες να κανεις οικογενεια κ.λ.π.
επισης η μετακινηση ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα αμα χαλας και εκει λεφτα...
ειναι τουλαχιστον καλη η δουλεια και καθεσαι?εννοω περνας καλα?

----------


## Αποστολια

Δουλεύω σε συμβολαιογραφικο/φοροτεχνικο γραφειο.δεν μενω δε μεγάλη πολη οπότε ένα μέρος των χρημάτων που θα μπορουσα πχ να δίνω για ενοικιο το χαλάω στα καύσιμα.είναι πάρα πολύ καλό περιβάλλον εργοδοτη δεν έχω γνωρισει άλλο εδώ και δέκα χρόνια για να μπορώ να συγκρίνω αλλά είναι αρκετά καλοί μαζί μου βέβαια και εγώ με τις λίγες ώρες που πηγαίνω τους βγάζω σχεδόν όλη τη δουλειά μόνη και αυτοί σε περιόδους που δεν έχει και φουλ δουλειά κάθονται.πανο δεν έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά ηλικία παρόλα ταύτα εγώ στα 21 μετα τις σπουδές ξεκίνησα κατευθείαν πρακτική και μετά με κράτησαν εκεί με 350 ευρώ για πενταωρο.δεν έμαθα με πιο πολλά και μου φαινοταν και αυτά καλά. Υποχρεώσεις δεν είχα εμένα με τους δικούς μου και μου μενε ένα χαρτζιλικι όλο για μένα για κανένα ρούχο καλλυντικο και τέτοια.τώρα όμως που έφτασα σε μια ηλικία και πρέπει να αναλαβω ευθύνες η να μείνω μόνη δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ.να φύγω από εκεί δεν θέλω γιατί έχω μάθει πολύ καλά τη δουλειά και οπουδηποτε αλλου να πάω θα αγχωθω.άσε που ο βασικος μισθος ήταν 490 το οκταωρο.τι να κάνεις με αυτά τα χρηματα?να νοικιάσεις σπιτι?να τρως?να πληρώνεις λογαριασμους?να πληρώνεις τα καύσιμα σου?δεν σου λέω για ρούχα και τέτοια γιατί ούτε για τα βασικά δεν θα ειχα.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Δουλεύω σε συμβολαιογραφικο/φοροτεχνικο γραφειο.δεν μενω δε μεγάλη πολη οπότε ένα μέρος των χρημάτων που θα μπορουσα πχ να δίνω για ενοικιο το χαλάω στα καύσιμα.είναι πάρα πολύ καλό περιβάλλον εργοδοτη δεν έχω γνωρισει άλλο εδώ και δέκα χρόνια για να μπορώ να συγκρίνω αλλά είναι αρκετά καλοί μαζί μου βέβαια και εγώ με τις λίγες ώρες που πηγαίνω τους βγάζω σχεδόν όλη τη δουλειά μόνη και αυτοί σε περιόδους που δεν έχει και φουλ δουλειά κάθονται.πανο δεν έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά ηλικία παρόλα ταύτα εγώ στα 21 μετα τις σπουδές ξεκίνησα κατευθείαν πρακτική και μετά με κράτησαν εκεί με 350 ευρώ για πενταωρο.δεν έμαθα με πιο πολλά και μου φαινοταν και αυτά καλά. Υποχρεώσεις δεν είχα εμένα με τους δικούς μου και μου μενε ένα χαρτζιλικι όλο για μένα για κανένα ρούχο καλλυντικο και τέτοια.τώρα όμως που έφτασα σε μια ηλικία και πρέπει να αναλαβω ευθύνες η να μείνω μόνη δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ.να φύγω από εκεί δεν θέλω γιατί έχω μάθει πολύ καλά τη δουλειά και οπουδηποτε αλλου να πάω θα αγχωθω.άσε που ο βασικος μισθος ήταν 490 το οκταωρο.τι να κάνεις με αυτά τα χρηματα?να νοικιάσεις σπιτι?να τρως?να πληρώνεις λογαριασμους?να πληρώνεις τα καύσιμα σου?δεν σου λέω για ρούχα και τέτοια γιατί ούτε για τα βασικά δεν θα ειχα.


 Εκνευριζομαι σαν διαβαζω οσα γραφεις!! οχι με εσενα αλλα με το ποσο αδικο και ελεεινο εχει γινει το κρατος!! - ξερω οτι δεν ειναι το θεμα μας , εδω στο φορουμ να κουβεντιαζουμε για πολυτικοοικονομικα , αλλα ωρες ωρες σου ερχετε να βγεις στους δρομους κι να σπας τα παντα!! - μα πως το επιτρεπουν ατομα σαν εσενα, να εχουν σπουδασει!! να εχουν δωσει τοσα λεφτα οι γονεις σας, να εχετε φαει τοσες ωρες πανω σε βιβλια!! λεφτα για το νοικι των φοιτητων, λεφτα απο γονεις για τα εξοδα σας!! λεφτα για τα ταξιδια σας!! ωρες ατελειωτες διαβασματος!! κι καθηγηταδες να πληρωνοντε!! λεφτα για εργαστειρια !! κι μετα να σου λενε παρε 490 /8ωρο!!!!! ημαρτον ρε παιδια!! 
Νομιζω ομως Αποστολια οτι εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος, ο μισθος που λες ειναι για ανειδικευτον και ηλικια ως 25 χρονων, μου φαινετε οτι ειναι πιο πολλα για ανω των 30, με προυπηρεσια και με τριτοβαθμια εκπεδευση . Αν καταλαβα καλα πρεπει να εχεις αμαξι ,αρα εχεις κι αλλα εξοδα, συντηρηση κι τετοια. 
Αποστολια -μην το παρεις πως σε υποτιμω,απεναντιας ,δειχνεις μια πολυ καλη και ηθικη κοπελα ,με αξιολατρευτη αγωγη απο τους γονεις σου - απλα, θελω να σου πω οτι η ζωη , στην συγκεκριμενη περιοδο οπου ζεις εσυ θελει να την αντικρησεις με αλλο τροπο εαν θελεις να γινουν πραξη αυτα που ονειρευεσαι αλλα κι αξιζεις να γινουν αληθεια! Δυστυχως θα πρεπει να κανεις αλλαγες στην ζωη σου! θα πρεπει να ρισκαρεις , διοτις τυποτα δεν ειναι συγουρο, θελω να πω οτι εαν αλλαξεις επαγγελματικο χωρο ισως να ειναι καλητερα τα πραματα ισως να μην ειναι Μπορει να πρεπει να αλλαξεις κι πολη, εαν τα λεφτα θα ειναι αρκετα ωστε να μπορεις να νικιασεις σπιτι, αληθεια εχεις σκεφτει να συγκατηκησεις με το αγορι σου η με καποια φιλη σου? 
Κοιτα εγω, πριν 1 μηνα επιασα δουλεια ως οδηγος και περνω 800/μηνα (μαλιστα εχθες πειρα τον πρωτο μισθο ) δουλευω ουτε καν 7 ωρες σε χαλαρες συνθηκες. Δεν γνωριζω τι παιζει στο δικο σου το επαγγελμα διοτις καθε επαγγελμα εχει την δικη του κατασταση και δεδωμενα Αυτο ομως που γνωριζω για το δικο σου επαγγελμα ειναι οτι εχει αρκετους τροπους για να βγαζεις εσοδα παραληλα με το να δουλευεις σε καποιο γραφειο, εννοω να εχεις δικους σου πελατες, να κανεις και δικες σου δουλειες, αφου αν δεν καμω λαθος αρκετοι συναδελφοι σου προσλαμβανωντε σε συμφωνια με μπλοκακι ,ετσι δεν ειναι ? αρα θα μπορουσες και με τελειος νομιμο τροπο να κανεις παραλληλα και δικο σου πελατολογιο, στην αρχη απο γνωστους συγγενεις κι μετα στομα με στομα αφου θα εχουν μεινει ευχαριστημενοι να σε συστηνουν σε αλλους, με αυτον τον τροπο δεν κυνδηνευεις να το μαθει ο ργοδοτης σου οπου φανταζομαι δεν θα το θελες.Υπαρχουν αρκετοι τροποι ποσο μαλον μεσο του ιντερνετ οπου προσφερει παρα πολλες ευκεριες για επαγγελματα σαν το δικο σου.
Φανταζομαι οτι σαν θα με διαβαζεις θα λες οτι γραφω με υπορβολικη αισιοδοξια, οτι δεν γνωριζω κι οτι εξω απο τον χορο,,, η αληθεια ειναι οτι οντως δεν ξερω περι του επαγγελματος σου πολλα,ουτε το ποσο εχει επαγγελματικοι αποροφηση των οσων αποφοιτουν απο την σχολη σου αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ξερω το πως ειναι τα πραματα στο χωριο σου, ουτες ξερω τις οποιες υποχρεωσεις μπορει να εχεις οπου σε δεσμευουν στον τοπο σου. Ομως επειδη εχω υπαρξει στον χορο της ιδιωτικης κι ελευθερης αγωρας πανω απο 20 χρονια ! επειδη εχω αλλαξει παρα πολλους εργωδοτες και επαγγελματα, επειδη εχω υπαρξει κι εγω εργωδοτης! η μεχρι σημερα λοιπον εμεπρια μου μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι τυποτα απηθανο! οτι οποιος προσπαθει με πησμα και με ορεξη καταφερνει αρκετα !θελει ομως υπομονη επυμονη και οχι μεγαλα λογια στους τριγυρο! αυτο το τελευταιο μου εχει κανει εντυπωση! σαν να υπαρχει μια δυναμη οπου εαν την ψωνησεις η εαν αρχησεις κι λες τον ν σκοπο σου με μεγαλα λογια σε αρκετο κοσμο κατις γινετε κι αποτυγχανεις! ενω εα ν δεν πολυ μηλας κι εχεις το κεφαλι στραμενο στον στοχο σου συνηθως τα καταφερνεις!

----------


## Xfactor

> Δουλεύω σε συμβολαιογραφικο/φοροτεχνικο γραφειο.δεν μενω δε μεγάλη πολη οπότε ένα μέρος των χρημάτων που θα μπορουσα πχ να δίνω για ενοικιο το χαλάω στα καύσιμα.είναι πάρα πολύ καλό περιβάλλον εργοδοτη δεν έχω γνωρισει άλλο εδώ και δέκα χρόνια για να μπορώ να συγκρίνω αλλά είναι αρκετά καλοί μαζί μου βέβαια και εγώ με τις λίγες ώρες που πηγαίνω τους βγάζω σχεδόν όλη τη δουλειά μόνη και αυτοί σε περιόδους που δεν έχει και φουλ δουλειά κάθονται.πανο δεν έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά ηλικία παρόλα ταύτα εγώ στα 21 μετα τις σπουδές ξεκίνησα κατευθείαν πρακτική και μετά με κράτησαν εκεί με 350 ευρώ για πενταωρο.δεν έμαθα με πιο πολλά και μου φαινοταν και αυτά καλά. Υποχρεώσεις δεν είχα εμένα με τους δικούς μου και μου μενε ένα χαρτζιλικι όλο για μένα για κανένα ρούχο καλλυντικο και τέτοια.τώρα όμως που έφτασα σε μια ηλικία και πρέπει να αναλαβω ευθύνες η να μείνω μόνη δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ.να φύγω από εκεί δεν θέλω γιατί έχω μάθει πολύ καλά τη δουλειά και οπουδηποτε αλλου να πάω θα αγχωθω.άσε που ο βασικος μισθος ήταν 490 το οκταωρο.τι να κάνεις με αυτά τα χρηματα?να νοικιάσεις σπιτι?να τρως?να πληρώνεις λογαριασμους?να πληρώνεις τα καύσιμα σου?δεν σου λέω για ρούχα και τέτοια γιατί ούτε για τα βασικά δεν θα ειχα.


490 για οκταωρο ειναι παραμυθι ελαχιστοι δινουν τοσα λιγα..επισης μονο πανω στο αντικειμενο σου θες δουλεια δεν θα σε ενδιεφερε κατι αλλο?γιατι κακα τα ψεματα με 350 ευρω δεν μπορεις να ζησεις παντα θα εξαρτιεσαι απο αλλους.εφοσον εχεις και τοσα χρονια προυπηρεσια μπορεις να βρεις καλυτερη δουλεια...εφοσον εχεις και τα καυσιμα οπως λες δεν σου μενει και τιποτα...το συζητησες με τον εργοδοτη σου και σου ειπε δεν μπορει να σου βαλει παραπανω ωρες?επισης σε πολη που εχει δουλειες δεν θα ηθελες να μεινεις?.

----------


## Αποστολια

Και οι δύο τα λέτε πολύ καλά. Ο μισθός γΙα οκταωρο τώρα πηγε λίγο παραπανω.αλλά εδώ δεν υπάρχει αυτό.εγώ περνώ 400 για πενταωρο χωρίς δώρα και χωρίς τιποτα και το αγόρι μου περνει 700 χωρίς να έχει σταθερό ωράριο μπορεί να συμπληρωσει και 10ωρο με αυτά τα χρήματα. Αλλά ξέρεις τι λενε εδώ άμα θες κάτσε αλλιώς υπάρχει τόση ανεργια κάποιος άλλος θα βρεθεί που θα έχει αναγκη.προσωπικά σκεφτηκα να φύγω μίλησα στο αφεντικό ότι δεν βγαινω γιατι είναι πολλά τα έξοδα μετακινήσης και μου ειπε θα μου δώσει μια μικρη αυξηση αυτον η τον άλλο μηνα.αλλά και παλιά δε θα βγαινω γιατι θέλω 100 ευρω το μήνα για καυσιμα.σε άλλη δουλειά φοβάμαι να πάω μη ζοριστω μη δεν μου αρέσει το περιβάλλον και διάφορα άλλα. Απλά είμαι και εγώ ατολμη γενικά. Τώρα για να αναλάβω δικούς μου πελατες όπως λες είναι πολύ δυσκολο.γιατί δεν έχω μια αρμοδιοτητα να κανω.ο καθε πελατης ζηταει κτηματολογια.δηλώσεις φορολογιας,αιτήσεις για επιδοματα και όλα αυτά τα θέλουν τζάμπα νομιζοντας είναι κάτι εύκολο.άσε που αν δεν παρουν ένα επιδομα ρίχνουν ευθυνες σε μας.

----------


## Xfactor

βρε αποστολια τι εννοεις θα ζοριστεις? καποια στιγμη στην ζωη σου θα ζοριστεις ετσι και αλλιως..αυτα μας κανουν δυνατοτερους....το οτι εισαι ατολμη ειναι πολυ κακο.τουλαχιστον γιατι δεν ψαχνεις να βρεις και μια εξτρα δουλεια 4ωρο?ακομα και σε καφε ωστε να εχεις περισσοτερα εσοδα?.

----------


## Αποστολια

> βρε αποστολια τι εννοεις θα ζοριστεις? καποια στιγμη στην ζωη σου θα ζοριστεις ετσι και αλλιως..αυτα μας κανουν δυνατοτερους....το οτι εισαι ατολμη ειναι πολυ κακο.τουλαχιστον γιατι δεν ψαχνεις να βρεις και μια εξτρα δουλεια 4ωρο?ακομα και σε καφε ωστε να εχεις περισσοτερα εσοδα?.


Γιατί είμαι πάρα πολύ αγχωδης και αυτη τη δουλειά με το ζορι την βγάζω περα

----------


## Xfactor

> Γιατί είμαι πάρα πολύ αγχωδης και αυτη τη δουλειά με το ζορι την βγάζω περα


τοτε ισως την αρχη θα επρεπε να την κανεις με τον εαυτο σου να προσπαθησεις να σταματησεις να εισαι αγχωδης.ισως με την βοηθεια καποιου ειδικου.

----------


## Vox

> σε άλλη δουλειά φοβάμαι να πάω μη ζοριστω μη δεν μου αρέσει το περιβάλλον και διάφορα άλλα. Απλά είμαι και εγώ ατολμη γενικά.


Να υποθέσω δηλαδή ότι το να φύγεις στο εξωτερικό και να αναζητήσεις εκεί την τύχη σου είναι εκτός συζήτησης, ναι;

----------


## Mrgilleas

> Και οι δύο τα λέτε πολύ καλά. Ο μισθός γΙα οκταωρο τώρα πηγε λίγο παραπανω.αλλά εδώ δεν υπάρχει αυτό.εγώ περνώ 400 για πενταωρο χωρίς δώρα και χωρίς τιποτα και το αγόρι μου περνει 700 χωρίς να έχει σταθερό ωράριο μπορεί να συμπληρωσει και 10ωρο με αυτά τα χρήματα. Αλλά ξέρεις τι λενε εδώ άμα θες κάτσε αλλιώς υπάρχει τόση ανεργια κάποιος άλλος θα βρεθεί που θα έχει αναγκη.προσωπικά σκεφτηκα να φύγω μίλησα στο αφεντικό ότι δεν βγαινω γιατι είναι πολλά τα έξοδα μετακινήσης και μου ειπε θα μου δώσει μια μικρη αυξηση αυτον η τον άλλο μηνα.αλλά και παλιά δε θα βγαινω γιατι θέλω 100 ευρω το μήνα για καυσιμα.σε άλλη δουλειά φοβάμαι να πάω μη ζοριστω μη δεν μου αρέσει το περιβάλλον και διάφορα άλλα. Απλά είμαι και εγώ ατολμη γενικά. Τώρα για να αναλάβω δικούς μου πελατες όπως λες είναι πολύ δυσκολο.γιατί δεν έχω μια αρμοδιοτητα να κανω.ο καθε πελατης ζηταει κτηματολογια.δηλώσεις φορολογιας,αιτήσεις για επιδοματα και όλα αυτά τα θέλουν τζάμπα νομιζοντας είναι κάτι εύκολο.άσε που αν δεν παρουν ένα επιδομα ρίχνουν ευθυνες σε μας.


εγω Αποστολια καλουμαι να ζησω με 298 ευρω το μηνα ως βοηθημα που παιρνω απο γονεα λιγοτερα και απο το προνοιακο επιδομα και δεν δικαιουμαι να τα παιρνω και τα δυο μαζι αν με ειχε πιασει ο νομος κατρουγκαλου με το 2016 θα επαιρνα 384 ευρω το λιγοτερο για 20 χρονια δουλειας του πατερα μινιμουμ αλλα ειμαι ατυχος.ετσι σκεφτομαι να αφησω τη συνταξη του πατερα που δεν ειναι συνταξη αλλα ενα βοηθημα και να παρω το προνοιακο επιδομα που ειναι 313 ευρω το μηνα και ας μην εχω ιατροφαρμακευτικη περιθαλψη και ας μην ειναι μονιμο ή να προσπαθησω να δουλεψω οσο μπορω λιγα χρονια και να βγαλω δικη μου αναπηρικη συνταξη αλλα απο τι εγραψε ενα μελος ειναι λιγα και αυτα. εγραψε οτ ειναι 288 ευρω το μηνα περμενω να μου απαντησει αν δινουν περισσοτερα

----------


## Georgewww

Όλοι έχουν ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη. Με την αναπηρική μαζί δε δικαιουσαι και το κοινωνικό επίδομα αλληλεγγύης? Που είναι συν 200? Για ρωτά. Θα είσαι καλά αν είσαι έτσι. Σκέψου γενικά όταν κάποιος δε δουλεύει, έχει χρόνο να μαγειρέψει να κάνει οικονομία πχ κυνηγοντασ προσφορές, να ζει επαρχία, κτλ. 

Αν κάποιος είναι άνεργος δε σημαίνει ότι θα δουλέψει οπουδήποτε, αν είναι έτσι ελάτε να σας προσλάβω όλους με 50 ευρώ το μήνα , έτσι παντού βρήσκεις. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mrgilleas

> Όλοι έχουν ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη. Με την αναπηρική μαζί δε δικαιουσαι και το κοινωνικό επίδομα αλληλεγγύης? Που είναι συν 200? Για ρωτά. Θα είσαι καλά αν είσαι έτσι. Σκέψου γενικά όταν κάποιος δε δουλεύει, έχει χρόνο να μαγειρέψει να κάνει οικονομία πχ κυνηγοντασ προσφορές, να ζει επαρχία, κτλ. 
> 
> Αν κάποιος είναι άνεργος δε σημαίνει ότι θα δουλέψει οπουδήποτε, αν είναι έτσι ελάτε να σας προσλάβω όλους με 50 ευρώ το μήνα , έτσι παντού βρήσκεις. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


νομιζω δεν το δικαιουμαι γιατι για να παρεις κεα πρεπει να εχεις το λιγοτερο 1200 ευρω το εξαμηνο εγω το συμπληρωνω το ποσο αυτο για βαλε 298 ευρω επι 6 μηνες ποσο κανουν.θα επαιρνα το κεα αν επαιρνα το προνοιακο επιδομα για το επιδομα αυτο δεν υπολογιζεται στον υπολογισμο τους εισοδηματος για το κεα.ειναι λιγο αδικο αυτο γιατι αυτος παιρνει 313 ευρω το μηνα και παιρνει και αλλα 200 ευρω κεα οποτε μια χαρα τ αβγαζει περα

----------


## DrugUser

Τα βγάζω αλλά θα γούσταρα να πίνω κοκτέιλ στα μπιτσόμπαρα στο Λουτράκι και όχι να τη βγάζω με μπύρες από το περίπτερο. Και να μην ψωνίζω από τα LIDL για οικονομία που έχουν 3-4 σάλτσες όλες και όλες για τα ζυμαρικά.

----------


## Georgewww

> Τα βγάζω αλλά θα γούσταρα να πίνω κοκτέιλ στα μπιτσόμπαρα στο Λουτράκι και όχι να τη βγάζω με μπύρες από το περίπτερο. Και να μην ψωνίζω από τα LIDL για οικονομία που έχουν 3-4 σάλτσες όλες και όλες για τα ζυμαρικά.


Έχεις υγεία (ελπίζω) και θα έλεγα να γουστάρεις να πίνεις μπύρα από το lidl στο μπαλκόνι σου στην αγκαλιά της αγαπημένης σου ( αν δεν έχεις , να βρεις ) είναι πολύ ανώτερο από τα μπιτσομπαρα και τον ξιπασμο που θα βαρεθεις μετά από λίγο, τα δοκίμασα και τα 2, μέρα με τη νύχτα.

----------


## DrugUser

Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου να την αράζω στο μπαλκόνι γιατί το θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου. Προτιμώ να είμαι έξω, γιατί είμαι πιο παραγωγικός όταν είμαι έξω. 

Έχω κάνει απίστευτα πράγματα που άλλοι δεν θα είχαν την ευκαιρία λόγω ρουτίνας. 

Ε ναι άμα πας στα beach bar σε καθημερινή βάση θα τα βαρεθείς. Εγώ εννοούσα πιο συχνά απ'ότι τώρα.

----------

